# In search of show wethers!



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

My husband's cousin just called me in search of a goat for our local fair in May. I don't have any goats or know of anyone around here who has goats for the fair !! I have had other kids call also. Is there anyone around southeast Texas or the Beaumont/Houston area that has the right age goat for sale? She would even take a doeling at this point. They would need to be born in May, June, or even July and they can have horns.

Thanks!


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

When do you need them? My boys have 4 right now. They are showing 2 at Ft. Worth. If they don't win, they will still have 4 and only plan on showing at San Angelo. I don't know how many they can show at San Angelo. We are in Weatherford (West of Ft. Worth).


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

She needs them as soon as possible. They need to still have milk teeth at the end of March.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

These 4 are April/May babies. 

What is the minimum weight/age? We have 3 does due in the next 10 days.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

Kids born this time of year would be too small. Min weight is 65 and max is 125. They do best around 90 at our fair. I will check with them and see if they found a goat yet.


----------

